# Diarrhea after ComboGuard and Vaccines?



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Olive had her second vet appointment on Weds. She received a vaccine and a deworming treatment and then we were sent home to give her a ComboGuard pill the following day (fleas and heart worm prevention). 

Yesterday after I gave her the ComboGuard she was very lethargic which I read was a side effect. Today she is very spunky and active but she had a little bit of diarrhea which she's never had before. 

Her appetite is also slightly decreased and it's taking her much longer to finish her food. Is this normal? The vet said to call if she has diarrhea more than once (which so far she hasn't). He didn't say anything about a decrease in appetite though. I just wanted to make sure this was normal after vaccines/deworming. 

She is acting normal as far as activity goes.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Our dogs always seemed a bit lethargic after their first couple of vaccinations. They grew out of this after their first year. I would just make sure she is drinking normally and if there is any more diarrhea, to call the vet. Good luck with her! Sounds like you've had a tough couple of weeks.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you  It has been a rough week. The day I brought her into the vet (weds) was the day that she pooped all over her crate so she was already stressed out by the time we got to the vet's office. I felt terrible for taking her to the vet after all that stress  I know it's a lot for her little system to handle all at once. 

She also pooped out a roundworm on Thurs morning so i'm not sure if her stomach is just upset from trying to get rid of the worms. So far i've only seen one worm and it was dead (gross I know).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Worming medicine could be the culprit for her stomach being upset. If it is, it should be better tomorrow.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

No more diarrhea since I last posted so hopefully it's over! Her appetite is still down though. She is eating, just not as much as she was before the vaccines/deworming. 

Our vet wanted us to increase her feedings as he said she's still too thin but at this point I'm just trying to get her to eat her normal amount. She typically eats about 1.5 cups a day of the Wellness Core for puppies dried kibble with a little bit of the Wellness Core Puppy wet food mixed in. We are trying to increase her feedings to at least 2 cups a day (of the dried food with added wet food), but she just doesn't seem interested in finishing her food the last couple of days. Hopefully her appetite will improve soon.


----------

